# New rizzide in sizzide :) edit:resized pics



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

*New rizzide in sizzide  you thought fcs has bandwidth destroyers*

Just got up here to maine yesterday, and the car has been sitting under some pine trees for about a month, so it's pretty dirty, but here are some initial pics:


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Jeez Adam...can those pics get any bigger?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

what, like your mom?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

nice adam nice


----------



## })roppedSX (Apr 21, 2003)

??? whats that red stain in the trunk ????
looks like you were carrying some dead bodies in the trunk.  jk


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

nice ride... manual to 

fix that damn dash light


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

AAHHH... i love luxury rides!


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

How'd you find a manual Lexus?

Seth


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *How'd you find a manual Lexus?
> 
> Seth *


Only year it was ever made too, very rare  My godmother had it since it was brand new, I've been bugging her about it since I was like 12. Now it belongs to me


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

You suck Adam.  I post a pic of my car last week and I get 2 measely responses (and over 100 views too). Then your happy ass comes along and puts up 10 or so HUDGE pics and you already have more responses than me! WTF?!?

LOL, that's ok.... maybe I'll just accidently delete your thread. 

BTW, the Lexy is lookin nice. Keep her clean!


----------



## green se-r (Mar 27, 2003)

thats nice, its just missing a trd s/c!


----------



## Choopsticks (Sep 9, 2002)

This thread should be labeled "modem killer." But anyways, nice car.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

sentra94xe said:


> *You suck Adam.  I post a pic of my car last week and I get 2 measely responses (and over 100 views too). Then your happy ass comes along and puts up 10 or so HUDGE pics and you already have more responses than me! WTF?!?
> 
> LOL, that's ok.... maybe I'll just accidently delete your thread.
> 
> BTW, the Lexy is lookin nice. Keep her clean! *


Hey man, I'm on vacation so I'm putting as little effort forward as possible (speaking of the huge pics). That's just how they came off the camera.


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

Wow, with only 155 miles on it  Stop trying to fool us, what is the real mileage? Now you have 2 sweet rides.


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

SentraXERacer said:


> *Wow, with only 155 miles on it  Stop trying to fool us, what is the real mileage? Now you have 2 sweet rides. *


Trip A has 155 miles on it...thats not the odometer reading...or maybe it is!


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

No, that was the 155 miles I had put on it since that morning  It's actually got 150,000 on it, but still runs great, I just need an oil change, and maybe some new plugs.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

sweet. BTW, this was a bitch on my cable modem.


----------



## Shift1.6 (Jul 22, 2003)

Wow nice car. So hard to find a 5 spd. lexus like that.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

I resized them for you guys


----------

